# When a guy asks you to watch a movie



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> So this is why girls stop talking to me... They think I only think about sex, when in reality I only wanted to watch a movie. Makes sense...
> 
> I feel most comfortable in my home, so it's the ideal place to get to know each other.


that's interesting... i think i'd feel awkward if i decided to have a date at my place, with someone i didn't know well--i'd feel like i'd have to play the role of "host" instead of it being on an even ground where we can just be ourselves in that area... unless of course it _was_ just for sex--then all "societal expectations" of a scenario i've placed myself in, are off, :laughing:.

it's like, "... oh! uh, well in that case... :happy:/:blushed:".


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Btw, hey @Donovan
What kind of movies do you like?


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

Promethea said:


> Btw, hey @_Donovan_
> What kind of movies do you like?


uh... uh *:blushed:*, hor-horror, horror, and more horror...? lol, although i'm fond of anything that has a slightly weird "feel" to it. 

yourself, :tongue:?


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Donovan said:


> uh... uh *:blushed:*, hor-horror, horror, and more horror...? lol, although i'm fond of anything that has a slightly weird "feel" to it.
> 
> yourself, :tongue:?


Oh myyyyy.
Horror is my passion.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

Promethea said:


> Oh myyyyy.
> Horror is my passion.


not that it influences my own taste (it _is_ my main fix), but yeah, i figured that was the case.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Recently someone who I have known quite some time threw a hissy because he wanted me to come over, and I said no you come here and we will go out some where instead. I have been involved with him before and didn't want it moving too fast, since we had gone six months with out seeing each other in person, and the first time since that six months had coffee and took a walk together. I thought we should probably go to the beach or to a movie before getting back into old habits of hanging around the house and having sex.

So yeah after I insisted we go out at least once more before shacking up, he abruptly quit texting me. He had started contacting me again a lot for maybe six weeks prior.

Some people will pressure you or pull out, and that's a sign they are clamoring for sex. I mean if you said you want to take it slow, he should say ok lets just do xyz instead if he actually wants to spend time with you.

His asking you to come over was not bad in and of itself. It's the fact that he would not drop it that makes me suspicious. However he may have just been insecure that you are not attracted to him. Maybe if you reassured him you do find him attractive and would just rather do something else, maybe he would understand. If he doesn't understand at that point, it is pretty clear you two want different things.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

JamesSteal said:


> Any man who hears "let's take it slow" needs to get out of the relationship immediately. That's a euphemism for friend-zoning.


No actually it isn't. 

If im friend zoning some one I just wont agree to another date, because I have made up my mind.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

koalaroo said:


> And that statement is bullshit.
> 
> Sometimes girls really don't want sex or anything sexual right away.
> 
> My next relationship will be a "let's take it slow" kind of relationship while I finish evaluating his character ...


Not only that, but you can always kiss or do other things if you are going slow. Going slow means different things, to nothing sexual at all, to just not doing everything right away.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

fourtines said:


> Not only that, but you can always kiss or do other things if you are going slow. Going slow means different things, to nothing sexual at all, to just not doing everything right away.


Don't worry. To the insecure male, the lack of an automatic route to I-69 means "Friend Zone City".


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

I'm not the best on dating,but, I once read in a thumbnail about the history of the horror movie, that the horror movie was made for the male species, because it offers up chills and screams that our hapless date, who is a woman, will want to cuddle up to the guy for protection. So, in a indirect way, going back to the guy's place to watch horror movies, is a passive aggressive approach to get it on. I think it was Stephen Hunter of the Washington Post that stated the idea.

Three dates, is way too early to be doing anything of that nature I think. I would do that after six months of dating, at the earliest, and a year at the latest.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Brian1 said:


> I'm not the best on dating,but, I once read in a thumbnail about the history of the horror movie, that the horror movie was made for the male species, because it offers up chills and screams that our hapless date, who is a woman, will want to cuddle up to the guy for protection. So, in a indirect way, going back to the guy's place to watch horror movies, is a passive aggressive approach to get it on. I think it was Stephen Hunter of the Washington Post that stated the idea.
> 
> Three dates, is way too early to be doing anything of that nature I think. I would do that after six months of dating, at the earliest, and a year at the latest.


What you are saying is only partially true. Horror movies evolved out of Gothic Romanticism (Frankenstein, Dracula, even Wuthering Heights ...quite a few Gothic novels were actually written by women) and later the date movie trend for shocking films, particularly the slasher genre, are known for their sexual exploitation, both covert and overt. I have been a horror movie fan since I was ten and I am female and identify as a heterosexual woman.

I would never assume a horror movie meant more than a comedy, unless it was something like My Bloody Valentine or films from earlier decades that were clear unabashed exploitation.

Honestly a guy would get cool points for asking me to watch a horror movie, especially something with a strong female lead, like I Spit on Your Grave, which would be pretty much a feminist horror movie from the 1970s.(that was also recently remade)


----------



## Bago (Aug 30, 2011)

JamesSteal said:


> Any man who hears "let's take it slow" needs to get out of the relationship immediately. That's a euphemism for friend-zoning.


This is the thing that I do not understand... Friends become long term partners, and that equates to sex for life Dummy!
I once adviced to a young guy on a walk... I said to him "speculate to accumulate". He understood that perfectly. They got married and have children and is quite into each other now. 

The other thing also is that, when you are in a relationship, you will indeed be more steady as well, and is less likely to be fearful too. It goes to both parties. The intimacies bound you both together so therefore more sex !


----------



## Boomerang (Apr 3, 2013)

...why do people assume that the guy was only going for sex? He might have just wanted to watch a movie and keep it at that. Sure, most guys would probably make a move, but it's unfair to those that don't to assume that they will. 

Let's look at this assuming that, despite all the stereotypes people like to throw around/anecdotal evidence people have presented, the guy really just wanted to watch a movie. No sex involved at all. There is the possibility that he DID want that, but we don't really know, so I'm just going to put forward a point of view that isn't getting enough attention.

So he suggests watching a movie, to which you reply "no" because you want to take things slowly. The guy's probably thinking "taking it slowly? What's so bad about coming over to my place for a movie?" At least, that would confuse me because I'm also a guy who likes to take things slow and I'm pretty direct in my intentions; if I say I want to watch a movie and nothing else, I want to watch a movie. So anyway, the point is that he's confused. So, he asks you why you said no and to explain the feelings behind that, to which you don't say anything because you find it difficult to do so and admit that you felt nervous about the whole things. So, essentially, to the guy (assuming he didn't want to go do the nasty), you rejected something and gave him no reason for doing so other than a confusing remark. If this is the case, he must have been a confused individual.

On the other hand, if all he wanted was to get down n' dirty, he was just desperate for coital relations and he shouldn't have pressed you so hard for it. However, you still should have been a little more forward about your barriers--if you didn't feel right in going to his place because you felt he would make a move, you should have said that, regardless of his intentions. 

Communication is key!


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

Dracula was written by a man. Bram Stoker. But I get your point. Normally I wouldn't make a big fuss about this, but Dracula was written as a protest against Victorian chastity, partial of some theme, others include technology vs. superstition, Dracula apparently escapes when he jumps on a sailboat, while his pursuers use frigates,the fastest wooden ship at the time, that's why sex is a major theme. Then, in an irony, Stoker later criticized the looseness of women, a lot of whom gained inspiration from Stoker's work, in a pot calling kettle black. 

That said, Shirley Jackson and the "Haunting of Hill House","We Will Always Have Lived In The Castle". I'm kind of a horror geek myself.



fourtines said:


> What you are saying is only partially true. Horror movies evolved out of Gothic Romanticism (Frankenstein, Dracula, even Wuthering Heights ...quite a few Gothic novels were actually written by women) and later the date movie trend for shocking films, particularly the slasher genre, are known for their sexual exploitation, both covert and overt. I have been a horror movie fan since I was ten and I am female and identify as a heterosexual woman.
> 
> I would never assume a horror movie meant more than a comedy, unless it was something like My Bloody Valentine or films from earlier decades that were clear unabashed exploitation.
> 
> Honestly a guy would get cool points for asking me to watch a horror movie, especially something with a strong female lead, like I Spit on Your Grave, which would be pretty much a feminist horror movie from the 1970s.(that was also recently remade)


----------



## zen0202 (Mar 14, 2011)

Boomerang said:


> On the other hand, if all he wanted was to get down n' dirty, he was just desperate for coital relations and he shouldn't have pressed you so hard for it. However, you still should have been a little more forward about your barriers--if you didn't feel right in going to his place because you felt he would make a move, you should have said that, regardless of his intentions.
> 
> Communication is key!


I get why he might have been confused especially if he thought that we were really just going to watch a movie. But from my perspective, I didn't know that and it was a risk going there and finding out. Even if I explained my feelings, he could have lied, or tried to manipulate me. It felt like the reason why he wanted me to explain was so he could convince me otherwise. And it didn't seem worth it to explain why because I had a bad feeling about him and the situation. At least, that's how I felt in the moment. It's possible things could have gone a different way. Maybe if he was a different guy, I would've went. But I think it's understandable that he asked. Not a big deal. But once I stated I was uncomfortable and wanted to take things slow, he should have understood. I told him I was uncomfortable. I thought that should've been enough. I didn't want to spill my guts to him. Trust takes time.


----------



## Boomerang (Apr 3, 2013)

zen0202 said:


> I get why he might have been confused especially if he thought that we were really just going to watch a movie. But from my perspective, I didn't know that and it was a risk going there and finding out. Even if I explained my feelings, he could have lied, or tried to manipulate me. It felt like the reason why he wanted me to explain was so he could convince me otherwise. And it didn't seem worth it to explain why because I had a bad feeling about him and the situation. At least, that's how I felt in the moment. It's possible things could have gone a different way. Maybe if he was a different guy, I would've went. But I think it's understandable that he asked. Not a big deal. But once I stated I was uncomfortable and wanted to take things slow, he should have understood. I told him I was uncomfortable. I thought that should've been enough.


That's understandable, but you wouldn't be obligated to go even if you told him your fears; you could have just told him why and stuck with your decision not to go. Telling him you're uncomfortable leaves one important detail vague--uncomfortable about HIM or about going over there? Imagine some thought patterns: if a guy you're dating is uncomfortable with going over to your house, and you knew that, you'd just wait until the time time was right. But if he was just uncomfortable with you, and you knew that, wouldn't that be a bit hurtful considering you're dating and all? And since you wouldn't know the answer, there's no reason why you wouldn't automatically assume the latter situation. And then you're left with a feeling of "oh crap, he's uncomfortable around me, the relationship is doomed" and all that. 

I think you should have communicated your feelings, even if you were never going to go over there. I think that would have been the best course of action.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Riding In Cars With Boys Who Ask You To Watch Movies


oh em ef geh l haven't been asked to ''watch a movie'' since l was 19, nowadays there's no need for the workaround. l wouldn't worry so much as you can always decline if things get weird...but yeah, those are probably his intentions.


----------



## zen0202 (Mar 14, 2011)

Boomerang said:


> I think you should have communicated your feelings, even if you were never going to go over there. I think that would have been the best course of action.


I was uncomfortable with him. They way he was going about made me nervous. That's why I felt so hesitant. Him knowing that wouldn't have made him feel better.


----------



## Taborlin (Sep 19, 2013)

I think its a matter of personalities. Some people are send off creep vibes. Other people don't. My only advice is if you ever feel awkward or that it feels wrong - don't do it. Wait till you're comfortable. Whenever that happens its the right time - whether its the first date or the 50th.


----------



## Boomerang (Apr 3, 2013)

zen0202 said:


> I was uncomfortable with him. They way he was going about made me nervous. That's why I felt so hesitant. Him knowing that wouldn't have made him feel better.


It probably would have made him feel better than when you broke it off with him. :tongue: It doesn't really matter how it would have made him feel. It's still the right thing to do, since the fact of the matter is the same: you felt uncomfortable around him, yet not telling him just keeps him in the dark about a conclusion he probably was already privy to.

This is just my experience, but I'd rather people be truthful to me about something that might hurt me than lie to me to spare my feelings. I'm hurt a lot more by people trying to keep me ignorant about things like that, anyway.


----------



## zen0202 (Mar 14, 2011)

g_w said:


> @_zen0202_
> I hate to say this, but...
> there are a number of Pick-Up Artist sites which talk about this exact scenario, or closely related variants, as an essential ingredient to early sex.
> Other techniques include changing venues two or three times in a first date (each time to a more dimly lit setting); escalating emotional intimacy (together with lists of a sample questions for doing so); and escalating physical touch and double entendres (always "deniable") in tandem with the intimacy.
> ...


That explains a lot. It did seem like he had a plan up his sleeve. He would always suggest going to isolated places, and if I suggested we meet at the location, he became irritated and wanted me to go to his place so we could drive together. He probably wanted it that way so it would be easier for me to go home with him. And if I wanted to go to a public place just because I thought we would have fun there, and I didn't know him well, he persuaded me to go alone with him somewhere. Or made an excuse why he couldn't go, and a week later would suggest going to his place again. The whole experience didn't feel natural, it felt like he was trying to build me up, but sometimes, he did in such a subtle way, so at the time, it was hard for me to tell and made me wonder, maybe he doesn't realize he is doing what he is doing.


----------



## Bago (Aug 30, 2011)

zen0202 said:


> That explains a lot. It did seem like he had a plan up his sleeve. He would always suggest going to isolated places, and if I suggested we meet at the location, he became irritated and wanted me to go to his place so we could drive together. He probably wanted it that way so it would be easier for me to go home with him. And if I wanted to go to a public place just because I thought we would have fun there, and I didn't know him well, he persuaded me to go alone with him somewhere. Or made an excuse why he couldn't go, and a week later would suggest going to his place again. *The whole experience didn't feel natural, it felt like he was trying to build me up, but sometimes, he did in such a subtle way, so at the time, it was hard for me to tell and made me wonder, maybe he doesn't realize he is doing what he is doing.*


If it doesn't feel natural, then it means that it did not mean to be... 
If you read around the whole section of this forum and read between the line on various different people and their experiences. I think a lot of people are actually quite "honest" about themselves and others too. You need to acknowledge that is why they are etc. There is no shame to be yourself. Or to follow a method which suits you better more. 

To me, my love life is indeed important to me, and I wouldn't settle for less. I normally would be more anxious if it felt unnatural, and we are not likely to be "on fire", or whatever... but hey... it takes two to tango. 

The thing is not to judge him by your own standard, but to accept and acknowledge him for his standard, which is not yours ? Cos this will give you a more realistic view. He did not pass your test, and what you want. 

When I read this thing about the movie, it brought back memories of my own "watching movies"... period of my life time. during uni, everybody did this, and there was no romance or ideas of funky businesses, and everyone was indeed more innocent in that sense, but in our 20s, when most people think about dating, and having sex, being in relationships etc. Most will indeed try to get what they want. The kinder ones are literally more sincere, and honest, and open, and actually wait for your responses too and is more compassionate about it. In a way, it makes it worst, cos it means that they have been there, and done that, but still, it is more respectable. For this person, it sounded like he only wanted things his own ways and not respect your wishes, even though you tried to push back a little bit. This is not a mature way to things, especially when you guys hardly know each other? Think about it. 

Most people would just meet in public places etc... or arrange to meet and be in amicable places etc... Maybe that is the lifestyle he is used to and people out there that does that ! But if you have written a thread here asking us for info, then it means that this is not what you want, otherwise it wouldn't even plague your mind, you know... It would feel seamless.

Just wipe him off your mind. I would. Do not lose sleep over him.
If anything, learn from this experience that you want an emotional connection first. Which he did not even give to you. Simple. 

Even when I go out with certain people, they offer to walk me home, some I let them, but then they do not "expect" to come in at all. Most just say night when they take me so far etc. Most would just wish you safe.. not "safe and come in and have sex, have coffee etc"...How presumptous !


----------



## zen0202 (Mar 14, 2011)

Bago said:


> Most people would just meet in public places etc... or arrange to meet and be in amicable places etc... Maybe that is the lifestyle he is used to and people out there that does that ! But if you have written a thread here asking us for info, then it means that this is not what you want, otherwise it wouldn't even plague your mind, you know... It would feel seamless.
> 
> Just wipe him off your mind. I would. Do not lose sleep over him.
> If anything, learn from this experience that you want an emotional connection first. Which he did not even give to you. Simple.


Yeah, I'm not going to dwell on him and what happened. What you said makes sense. What intrigued me about this guy was that he was forward in a way that made me feel good. It was nerve-wracking, yet refreshing especially after the last guy who I really liked but things didn't work out. I guess I wanted to fill the void, and sometimes I think maybe if I would've gone along with what he wanted, at least I would of had someone. I just didn't want to think about the last guy I liked because with him I wasn't able to express how I felt because I was so shy about it, and I pretty much lost my chance. But since this guy was so open, it was easier to at least express that I was attracted to him, aside from his over-eagerness. But I'm sure it worked out for the best, and I know he's not the guy for me, and we would never get to the level where I'd develop strong feelings.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

Sounds like you did basically this:


----------



## Bago (Aug 30, 2011)

zen0202 said:


> Yeah, I'm not going to dwell on him and what happened. What you said makes sense. What intrigued me about this guy was that he was forward in a way that made me feel good. It was nerve-wracking, yet refreshing especially after the last guy who I really liked but things didn't work out. I guess I wanted to fill the void, and sometimes I think maybe if I would've gone along with what he wanted, at least I would of had someone. I just didn't want to think about the last guy I liked because with him I wasn't able to express how I felt because I was so shy about it, and I pretty much lost my chance. But since this guy was so open, it was easier to at least express that I was attracted to him, aside from his over-eagerness. But I'm sure it worked out for the best, and I know he's not the guy for me, and we would never get to the level where I'd develop strong feelings.


As INFPs, I would share with you my experience too, it really burnt me inside, cos I really regretted this a lot. 

There was a really suitable guy, and I was also very stupid too in dating, cos I let a lot of good guys go. Even now that I am kind of seeing an INFP guy, we shared our experiences, and I want to be absolutely open with him, cos I have nothing to hide any more. I want him in my life, so we shared. Sometimes we let our emotions dictate us, but... we must see that whole emotion through, and not change it onto the next person, cos that is just not fair. It means that, if you have feelings for one person, then try and let your emotions, your ideas, Ne, your Si, Te.. whatever.. fall onto the same person too ?

So during my 20s, I was quite into this guy too. He was also an xNFx person. We had an awful lot in common, a lot, a lot, I felt a deep connection with him quickly, and the thing was we "get each other". He has dated someone before and had been in a relationship too. It was him that chased me, but what happened in the end, I was too shy and I rejected him too quickly and without realising, and he was too shy to stay around, and did not hang around either, but when I came to realised it, I was really in pain, cos then he made me see other girls that were interested in him and we went into this war... and what happened in the end was that I kind of gave up, felt vulnerable, and went into the arms of my ex-bf. I really regret having that rebound relationship. I truly do. Cos what really hurt me the most was my own silliness, even though yes, it was a momentarily great feeling, but that feeling went more quickly than it did stayed with me. You know what I mean ? If it is the real thing, you will be apprehensive, and you will be curious and you both are "into it" as much as one another, and if in those situation, you SHOULD stay around... see each other, and keep things light, happy, tease, have fun, AND reassure one another too...  It is how it should be. 

Rebound relationships never work and it will indeed fizzle out eventually. It always does. Cos the real thing does take some work, but the really truthfully blissful thing is when you are IN it... It feels very different.  

Do not do things which will hurt yourself. Know when you are being rebellious or not. This is important in understanding your own motives and emotions.


----------



## zen0202 (Mar 14, 2011)

Bago said:


> So during my 20s, I was quite into this guy too. He was also an xNFx person. We had an awful lot in common, a lot, a lot, I felt a deep connection with him quickly, and the thing was we "get each other". He has dated someone before and had been in a relationship too. It was him that chased me, but what happened in the end, I was too shy and I rejected him too quickly and without realising, and he was too shy to stay around, and did not hang around either, but when I came to realised it, I was really in pain, cos then he made me see other girls that were interested in him and we went into this war... and what happened in the end was that I kind of gave up, felt vulnerable, and went into the arms of my ex-bf. I really regret having that rebound relationship. I truly do. Cos what really hurt me the most was my own silliness, even though yes, it was a momentarily great feeling, but that feeling went more quickly than it did stayed with me. You know what I mean ? If it is the real thing, you will be apprehensive, and you will be curious and you both are "into it" as much as one another, and if in those situation, you SHOULD stay around... see each other, and keep things light, happy, tease, have fun, AND reassure one another too...  It is how it should be.
> 
> Rebound relationships never work and it will indeed fizzle out eventually. It always does. Cos the real thing does take some work, but the really truthfully blissful thing is when you are IN it... It feels very different.


I see what you're saying. Pretty much the same thing happened to me. I liked a guy, but never told him how I felt because I didn't know how and I was scared and shy. I was probably sending mixed signals, and in the end, he ended up with another girl who he knew for a while. I was and am devastated, and I always regretted not telling him. How long did it take to get over that guy who you met before you entered the rebound relationship? 

And with this new guy, I just thought he and I got along well enough, and maybe if I can get past the pressuring side of him, it would be okay, Even though it would be a short time of excitement, at least I'd be over the other guy and not have to feel horrible and distraught all the time. But in the end, he probably won't help me get over the guy, and it will be just another uncomfortable situation. So I'm leaving it alone, and I hate even thinking about it. I kind of saw it as a way out of feeling crappy and finally having a romantic life after such a long time, even if he's not what I truly want. I don't know. It's like wanting something because you want to feel good again and so you overlook their faults, but you know deep inside it's a bad situation to be in ,and will only make things worse. But I get what you meant about dealing with your whole feelings for one person. It's probably not healthy to mix my feelings for the other guy with this guy, and hope that things will resolve themselves.


----------



## Bago (Aug 30, 2011)

zen0202 said:


> I see what you're saying. Pretty much the same thing happened to me. I liked a guy, but never told him how I felt because I didn't know how and I was scared and shy. I was probably sending mixed signals, and in the end, he ended up with another girl who he knew for a while. I was and am devastated, and I always regretted not telling him. *How long did it take to get over that guy who you met before you entered the rebound relationship? *
> .....


I didn't. That is the point. And I do not know or really know until I was "in" it... and things started to go wrong. I knew my heart was not in it. So this is why as well. 

I think when two people really know and want to date one another, there is indeed a slowness, and a time period to really exchange hearts towards one another? This solidifies each other's trust and affections etc. 

Oh, my ex also used that "movie" excuse as well. I actually DID wanted to see a movie with him, and it was indeed a scary movie, and he just thought that it was a move on my part too. I realised my mistakes.... I was so naive. You can guess the rest, it did not have a happy ending... 

Never do things of which you will regret. Never say "i love you", if you do not mean it. Never sleep with someone, or kiss someone if you do not have feelings for them. The more you do this, the more you actually become more desensitised yourself. 

Kiss someone because you want to. Say "i love you", if you truly mean it. Embrace those emotions that comes with relationships especially in the early stages. It should indeed send you butterfly feelings... If you have to think about it too much, over that of your heart, then it really is not meant to be. Cos you are supposed to feel it in your heart, and your heart beat is supposed to beat quickly. Out of excitement, and not anxiety. Lol... It's a different beat.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

zen0202 said:


> Not too long ago, I was dating a guy who asked me to go to his house to watch a movie for our third date. I said no and told him I wasn't ready to go to this house yet because I wanted to take things slow. Then, the next time I saw him, he started questioning me and asking me why I didn't want to go over. He said it was no big deal going over his place, and he wanted me to explain my feelings (after I told him I didn't want to three times). and it was hard for me to communicate to him why and admit I was nervous about the whole thing and unsure about him especially since we were still getting to know each other. Plus, I told him during previous dates that I wanted to take things slow. He probably wouldn't have made me so uncomfortable if he didn't keep bringing up going back to his place. In the end, I was overwhelmed by the situation, so I broke it off. But looking back at the situation, I still wonder what his intentions were. Maybe, I overreacted and maybe it's a normal thing for guys to ask of this. Then again, did he really want me to go to his house to watch a movie and just hangout? It's not the first time I heard a guy use that phrase. Is the whole movie line a universal phrase that guys use to get girls to go to their places and make a move?



As has been pointed out it could mean either/or. When I invite a girl over for a movie, I genuinely mean that; however, there are times when mood or opportunity strikes, I might feel out the situation to see if I should make a move.

Regardless, I do not think that it is an overreaction on your part. If you don't feel comfortable or ready to go over to a guy's house to watch a movie, whether his intentions were genuine or not, then there is nothing wrong with that. You feel how you feel. With the "right guy" either he will be willing to wait and take it slow, or you will just feel comfortable enough to make that leap on the third date.


----------

